# Groomer in Tampa Area



## Baxy Boo (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good groomer in the Tampa area (specifically Clearwater). I just moved here and have been through some very bad groomers already! I would appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been using Pet Styles by Jennifer for about 5 years for Spookie and Roonet. She's on Patricia, just north of Dunedin Highland Middle School. I really like her.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Or Fluffy Puppies on S Ft Harrison is supposed to be very good too. I've never used this one though.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I use Scuba Dog mobile grooming. Amie is fabulos with the dogs, they love her! She just gave my girl Mercedes her first ever haircut in July and she did a great job! I do not like leaving mine at salons, you really never know what is going on. If you want her number just send me a PM.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Baxy Boo said:


> Does anyone know of a good groomer in the Tampa area (specifically Clearwater). I just moved here and have been through some very bad groomers already! I would appreciate any help, thanks!


With the bad grooming I have gotten here in the Fort Myers-Cape Coral area I actually drove Pearl to Tampa [ 2 1/2 hours away ] for one last shot at a decent groomer :eek2_gelb2: I simply loved Suzanne at the Poodle Penthouse on Gunn Hwy :wub: .... Pearl came away from there unstressed and beautifully groomed and cut :chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

maltemom09 said:


> With the bad grooming I have gotten here in the Fort Myers-Cape Coral area I actually drove Pearl to Tampa [ 2 1/2 hours away ] for one last shot at a decent groomer :eek2_gelb2: I simply loved Suzanne at the Poodle Penthouse on Gunn Hwy :wub: .... Pearl came away from there unstressed and beautifully groomed and cut :chili:


Wow 2.5 hours Do you take pictures for the groomer? I had pictures for Amie and instructions like "do not cut hair around the eyes, tail and ears"


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

elly said:


> Wow 2.5 hours Do you take pictures for the groomer? I had pictures for Amie and instructions like "do not cut hair around the eyes, tail and ears"


Silly me, I never thought to take pictures with me :smilie_tischkante: I just plopped Pearl on Suzanne's front counter, went over every inch of Pearl explaining what I did and did not want. I admit, I was nervous wreck for those few hours but when I went back I was sooooooooo pleased with the results :chili: .... Let's face it, I took her to "The Poodle Penthouse" :HistericalSmiley:


----------

